# turn off internet access



## LSD (Jun 29, 2020)

How do I turn off access to the internet on FreeBSD?

When I type `ifconfig', the device for the internet is ue0.

So I was thinking of just doing:
`# ifconfig ue0 down`
to bring it down and the `up' command to bring it back up.

But the ifconfig man page says:


> down
> Mark an interface ``down''.
> When an interface is marked ``down'', the system will not attempt to transmit messages through that interface.  If possible, the interface will be reset to disable reception as well.  This action does not automatically disable routes using the interface.



Does this mean that some programs could keep connections open?
Is there a better way to shut off access to the internet?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 29, 2020)

LSD said:


> oes this mean that some programs could keep connections open?


No, it means your routing tables are left intact. 



LSD said:


> Is there a better way to shut off access to the internet?


Downing an interface is, from the system's  point of view, similar to literally unplugging the cable.


----------



## Lamia (Jun 30, 2020)

SirDice said:


> No, it means your routing tables are left intact.
> 
> 
> Downing an interface is, from the system's  point of view, similar to literally unplugging the cable.


Unplug the cable.
If you restart the PC, the interface will come back online. Alternatively, you can comment out the interface settings - ifconfig_INT, defaultrouter, etc - in rc.conf.


----------

